# big flounder....good eatin?



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

i always hear about a very large fish of a particular species, like redfish for example, do not taste as good as the smaller ones. so was curious, do very large flounder taste worse than the smaller ones? i have not had the pleasure of personally finding out. my biggest this year was about 20" and :hungry


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

To me the small ones are no different than the big ones as far as taste goes, unlike some species as you mentioned. I have never met a flounder that I didnt like.:hungry:hungry


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Go gig a big one and find out.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

still tryin to get that big one. actually, the hunt is fun, but it's exciting just seeing a flattie on the floor, biggun or not. so the more i gig the happier i get! havent spotted a biggun yet, still lookin.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The big ones I catch almost ALWAYS taste a little different than the small ones. The Reason? The big ones are STUFFED with a crab meat......... BUT to answer your question, I never notices any difference when fried or broiled,,,, without stuffing that is.... Enjoy! T


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Big ones are no good. Any flounder over 14" is good for nothing but chum. Give me a call, cuz I could use more chum for next years shark tourney!

Just kindin- they're ALL GOOD!!!! I like the 14-24 inchers myself. I like the thick slabs!


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Worse than a Mudfish!

anything over 3 lbs. Pass it up

You will have to beat it with a mallot to tenderize the Meet, soak it in Milk for at least three days, cook it in a brown paper Bag- heavily Salted alot of Cajun spice some Texas Pete hot sauce and Sprinkle with green Chillies so it will mask the awful taste, ThenDeep fried for at least 40 Minutes or until the Oil is Gone whichever comes first, Pan fried for 1.5 hours in peanut oil,Oven Broiled for3 hrs. 15 min, or Microwave method on high for two hours 10 min.

If it were me just pass them up or throw them Back all the Big ones i get i have them mounted and sell them on E-Bay for 450.00-500.00< Pays for my Beer Feeshin and Women.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

All flounder at any size taste good. Cant say that for the whole fluke family thow.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Absolutely awful!!!!Send her my way and I will dispose of it properly.:letsdrink


----------

